# Wrackangeln um Fehmarn



## FrankHB (24. Januar 2004)

Hi Kapteins

Die Tonne KO 5 ist ja jedem bekannt.

Von da aus ca. 7 SM liegt die KO 7 und daneben liegt auf ca. 18 Meter ein Wrack.
Es handelt sich um einen kleinen Fischkutter.
Der Kutter ist auch sehr gut auf dem Fischfinder als schwarzer Hügel zu erkennen.
Wenn es nicht so gut läuft mit Familie Dorsch fahre ich öfters das Wrack an.
Habe dort auch schon sehr gut gefangen.

Dieses Wrack wird auch sehr oft angefahren von Wracktauchern.
( Dann ist aber oben ein Sicherungsboot)
Habe mit ein paar Tauchern gesprochen, wie es da unten aussieht.
Die berichteten mir, dass der Kutter noch Netze an Bord hat und in den Netzen soviele abgerissene Pilker sind, dass man einen Angelladen aufmachen kann.
Haben mir aber auch bestätigt, Fisch reichlich im Wrack und umzu.

Kennt von euch einer noch in dem Bereich um Fehmarn ein Wrack wo es sich lohnt zu fischen?

Frank HB

Koordinaten 54 Grad Nord 34,5
                    11 Grad Ost 13,9


----------

